# platz/place/down/af



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ......Any dog that has good drive will then run to the \"spot\". PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE! Thunder will then return to me for a game of tug. .......Obviously, you need a fast, solid \"platz\" before you want to put the two together. ......


What does platz mean? It translated to \"workstation\" in my translator program. - sigh - 

Is it the down command?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry! Yes it's German for down.
You can find language training terms on the Dr. P's Dog Training site, along with just about every thing else on dog training.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Sorry! Yes it's German for down.
> You can find language training terms on the Dr. P's Dog Training site, along with just about every thing else on dog training.


No apology needed, Bob - I'm embarrassingly newbie here, with anything beyond basic obedience.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Platz means Place


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I knew that! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Jerry! :wink:


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Platz means Place





Bob Scott said:


> I knew that!


So which is it? I've checked multiple sites on German commands, and so far,
*platz *means *down*.

My Sable does a slow platz ... I want more speed, but I'm not sure how to speed
her up


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry is correct, but I'm not going to tell my dog. That would totally mess up his beliefs in things I've told him in the past.  :wink:
How are you teaching it? Down/platz/place is a submissive position for a dog. I prefer to teach it motivationally. My dog gets a bigger reward, the faster he goes down. Just one of MANY ways to speed up the platz. Others use the e-collar quite successfully. The sooner the dog hits the deck, the sooner the stim is let off. LOTS of ways. Hopefully you'll get more options here.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Mod, please split this into a separate thread if need be - I'm sorry if I've 
high-jacked  



Bob Scott said:


> Jerry is correct, but I'm not going to tell my dog. That would totally mess up his beliefs in things I've told him in the past.  :wink:


 LOL!


Bob Scott said:


> How are you teaching it? Down/platz/place is a submissive position for a dog. I prefer to teach it motivationally...


(So far), I've been motivational as well with all basic obedience. 
I've done sitz 1st, with the platz next by lowering a treat between the front
legs. She's been doing this successful for a few weeks now. Both her sitz 
and platz are pretty slow, but the platz is seemingly done in stages. 

1st, she lowers - *almost* to the ground. Then, while keeping eye contact 
with me, it's like she's _processing _the command in her head. I mean, she'll
go all the way down in about 6~8 seconds. I'd like it to be quick - a 
straight down!


Bob Scott said:


> My dog gets a bigger reward, the faster he goes down...


Do you mean like two treats instead of the normal 1, or
praise in a much more enthusiastic fashion?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> Mod, please split this into a separate thread if need be - I'm sorry if I've
> high-jacked


I did, this is a split-of from the send-away topic. I added the dutch word for down(af) in the topic title.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I added the dutch word for down(af) in the topic title.


I was always much more literal in my translation to dutch, I never looked up the commands you use in holland, I just used the words I knew from speaking dutch... I say lichen/liggen for lay down (I dont know how to spell that?), I say af to tell him \"off\" such as \"off the furniture\", he listens to both stellen and \"pak 'em\" which people assume is \"pakken\" in german, but I'm just being informal in dutch :lol: Like \"take him\" in English. And I also use the dutch translation of Platz, which is, well, Plaats... but to me \"place\" means come to me and lay down in your place, which is lay down in heel position. I know, I'm all kindsa weird with my commands, but nobody else knows what the hell I'm telling my dog so it's fine  I'll teach my dutchie the correct words, if I don't confuse myself. My dog tends to understand HOW I say something more than WHAT I say.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In the sports is the most used command: af, what will correspondend with down I think. A lot of people use \"(ga)liggen\" also, you can do both though. One command for the easy lay down and one for the alert lay down in sch. etc.

Pak´ em/get him is in proper training dutch: stellen.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I talk to my dog like he's a person LOL \"OK Cujo ga naar boven!\", \"He woofje ga liggen\", \"wil je naar buiten?\" etc, \"liggen\" is easier to use in a sentence because it makes sense to me, but Af is easier to use to quickly give a command. I tell him voet for heel, but he also knows volg, he doesn't do a \"focused heel\" so both commands mean the same for him... if we are just walking I tell him \"rustig\" n he stops pulling on the leash but doesn't go into a perfect heel. He heels to my right because it's easier for me, but my dutchie will have to heel left so I can walk 2 dogs when she's older


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Martin, use extra treats AND higher praise. If your dog has a high toy drive, use that. Get the dog wound up, give the down command, reward the split second the elbows hit the ground. At first, it may take a bit for the dog to get the message. Be patient. Don't worry about how long initially. It's the action of getting into position that is rewarded. \"Stay\" or how long the dog stays, is a totally different exerciise at this point.
Keep it fun!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob -- what do *you* do to get your dog INTO the down position?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> Jerry Lyda said:
> 
> 
> > Platz means Place
> ...


I learnt my dog a quick down in the house first. You get the dog to sit and have its favourite treat or ball in your hand. You kneel in front of dog or to the side and build the tention up on your hand. You can say \"wait, wait\"for example then when the concentration is there bring your hand down to the floor with super speed. When the dog is down give the treat or play tug with the ball. Same from down to sit........... keep the hand low by the ground with the treat or ball in it, build up the tension on the hand till the dog is watching carefully then command \"sit\"as you bring your hand up rapidly from the ground. Do this 6 times......dog should have it down to a tee in no time. Works great!

Once the dog has got the point go outside and try with distractions then build from there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Becausae of Thunder's over the top play drive, I first taught him with food, with the between the front feet, food clasped in hand. When he got to the position, the hand opens up with food and praise. Even as a pup, I make a game out of everything. That keeps the dog's enthusasm up. Once he learned the down, I added the toy. It took a few times to get him back in the thinking process, but once he did, the speed came fast. I have no doubt there will be a time I need a little correction to remind Thunder to listen, but at 2yrs +, he's been a dream to train. That's obedience, SAR and Schutzhund. 
35-40 yrs with terriers taught me patience. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I might add here that I don't teach the down from a sit. IMHO, that teaches the dog to anticipate the next move. Once both are learned well, I sometimes play puppy pushups to increase speed. I make a game of quickly giving sit, dow, sit, down commands in rapid fire, and RANDOMLY giving rewards. It's way to easy for us to fall into a pattern on praise/treats/toy giving. The randomness keeps the dog thinking. \"I'll bet this is when I'm gonna get that ball'. Nope! I Better try again\". Get it? :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> \"I'll bet this is when I'm gonna get that ball'. Nope! I Better try again\". Get it? :wink:


I beg to differ... I'm pretty sure my dog thinks along the lines of \"oh my god what a freakin slave driver!!! I don't see him doing push ups! OK I give up, I'm gonna go sniff me some pee in the grass\".  :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: @ Mike! I think the term \"slave driver\" is kind of a hint to maybe to long at training sessions. Two mins of correct response is worth a TON more then 20 mins of boreing repatition. Keep it short and enjoy! :wink:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I might add here that I don't teach the down from a sit. IMHO, that teaches the dog to anticipate the next move. Once both are learned well, I sometimes play puppy pushups to increase speed. I make a game of quickly giving sit, dow, sit, down commands in rapid fire, and RANDOMLY giving rewards. It's way to easy for us to fall into a pattern on praise/treats/toy giving. The randomness keeps the dog thinking. \"I'll bet this is when I'm gonna get that ball'. Nope! I Better try again\". Get it? :wink:


I think Bob the \"puppy push ups\"we mean the same thing as I mentioned?


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*#1*


Bob Scott said:


> Martin, use extra treats AND higher praise. If your dog has a high toy drive, use that. Get the dog wound up, give the down command, reward the split second the elbows hit the ground. At first, it may take a bit for the dog to get the message. Be patient. Don't worry about how long initially. It's the action of getting into position that is rewarded.


Hey Bob,
You've discribed exactly how I've been doing it. However, I've _NOT_ used
extra treats AND higher praise for the times Sable's response is fast. This
is GREAT advice! I can't wait to try this today! 

She does get wound up with toys as rewards too! 


Bob Scott said:


> \"Stay\" or how long the dog stays, is a totally different exerciise at this point.


What I've done is use \"bleib\" on a sitz or platz. She's really good with that.
I can now even wait 30 secs, or leave the room (for a few seconds)! 

*Heir* will get her up and running to me for praise/treat/lovin' :!: 
*Heir* won't work w/distractions outside, however :!:

*#2*


Hil Harrison said:


> I learnt my dog a quick down in the house first. You get the dog to sit and have its favourite treat or ball in your hand. You kneel in front of dog or to the side and build the tention up on your hand. You can say \"wait, wait\"for example then when the concentration is there bring your hand down to the floor with super speed. When the dog is down give the treat or play tug with the ball. Same from down to sit........... keep the hand low by the ground with the treat or ball in it, build up the tension on the hand till the dog is watching carefully then command \"sit\"as you bring your hand up rapidly from the ground. Do this 6 times......dog should have it down to a tee in no time. Works great!
> 
> Once the dog has got the point go outside and try with distractions then build from there.


Hey Hil,
This is gonna be fun to try as well! I can see how _MY_ hand-with-treat
speed can be seen as an example of what I want from Sable. Man, I wish
Sable was awake right now :? 

*#3*


Bob Scott said:


> I might add here that I don't teach the down from a sit. IMHO, that teaches the dog to anticipate the next move. Once both are learned well, I sometimes play puppy pushups to increase speed. I make a game of quickly giving sit, dow, sit, down commands in rapid fire, and RANDOMLY giving rewards. It's way to easy for us to fall into a pattern on praise/treats/toy giving. The randomness keeps the dog thinking. \"I'll bet this is when I'm gonna get that ball'. Nope! I Better try again\". Get it? :wink:


Hey Bob,
puppy pushups!!! Now I can't wait to try these techniques!

Sable, WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

haha, if I want my dog to wake up I just walk out the room n he comes hauling ass behind me, or if I say c'mon he jumps up waiting to go out. If I worked on his schedule then he'd be asleep all day :lol:


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> haha, if I want my dog to wake up I just walk out the room n he comes hauling ass behind me, or if I say c'mon he jumps up waiting to go out. If I worked on his schedule then he'd be asleep all day :lol:


Hey, let me try this *right now*! She's sleeping. What I'm gonna do is
get up and head out the room.

I'll let you know if it works


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!

She bolted out too!

Now comes platz!!!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > ...I sometimes play puppy pushups to increase speed. I make a game of quickly giving sit, dow, sit, down commands in rapid fire, and RANDOMLY giving rewards...
> ...


Well, once Sable woke up (see previous post :wink: ) I began O.B. w/her.
She did well as always, but her platz was still slow.

Then, I began to use the great advice from this board, and guess what???

Her speed DID INCREASE! From the *extra* treat & praise, as well
as using the *rapid fire* sitz & platz - she was wonderful!

Then she devowered the raw venison I gave her for lunch :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> haha, if I want my dog to wake up I just walk out the room n he comes hauling ass behind me, or if I say c'mon he jumps up waiting to go out. If I worked on his schedule then he'd be asleep all day :lol:


All I have to do is open the 'fridge.


----------

